# After birth weight loss



## Rocky-n-Ruca (Apr 30, 2012)

My sisters dog just had her 9 pups maybe 3 weeks ago and the mother dog hasn't been gaining any weight. She looks like she hasn't eaten in weeks. But she gets fed a heaping size of blue buffalo puppy food three times a day. She had a food bowl available all day but she would eat the entire bowl choke and puke it out. So they just feed her three times. They fed her cottage cheese and it just made her have bad diarrhea. Is it normal for mother dogs to not gain weight right after birth? I'm thinking shell gain it back after the pups stop nursing.


----------



## CaillouBaby (Jan 29, 2012)

Nursing that many puppies takes a ton of energy, she needs to be fed quite a bit more than what she would normally get. I don't know about Blue Buffalo, but the puppy food that we had listed how much a nursing female should be fed, try sectioning her meals out into smaller amounts and feed more often (like two cups every 3/4 hours) so that she doesn't over eat and get sick. She should also have access to water 24/7. Cottage cheese probably isn't the best thing to give her just because some dogs cannot digest the lactose in dairy products, try goats cheese/milk as a replacement.
If she's too thin she needs to be seen by a vet, they can provide medication to give her. My vet gave us a calcium supplement to give her, and recommended a food higher in fat content.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would have her on prenatals { she should have been on them during the pregnancy} also they can add a cup of goats milk to her kibble 3x a day { make sure it is goats milk not cow, they can not digest cow milk and will give her the runs}. You can also add oatmeal to her meal or look up { google} a recipe for satin balls and start her on them as well. Pups take alot out of mom so you need to add more calories to help the ones she is burning feeding that many pups.


----------

